# Turning Stone



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Going to the RV Park at Turning STone casino in Verona NY this weekend. I hear it's a real nice campground and they have shuttles to take you to the casino







Has anybody ever been there?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

you going to Paradise Pines or the other park??


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

No...we're going to the other one the Villages RV Park


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

What a great park. It's a 10+ in my book. Nice everything!!! I guess the Pines place is closed for this summer, doing some work there.
Sharon


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Holy smokes, lookee here, someone in my own backyard














woohoo, yippeeee

Hello Sharon, glad to see a local person here.

Kevin

from Elmira

I wanted to go to Verona this year but I don't think timing it will work out. Let me know how the RV park is.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

just down the road from me (a little ways), be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

loved it, clean, easy to bike around, nice fishing, and facilities.
We stayed next to the playground and it made it sooo easy to watch the kids while sitting around the camper.
Have a ball. This is one of the places we will definitely be revisiting.


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Kevin
We do lots of shopping in your area!! Maybe we'll met in the future. This weekend we are camping at Camper's Haven here in town. They are having a fireman's thing. Hope to have lots of fun!!
Sharon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Firemans thing? I like Firemans things









John


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

We have been going there for the 4th of July week for the last 5 years, we absolutely love it!! We have already booked our site for next year. All paved roads make for great biking, especially for the kids. They have a fishing pond, paddle boats, pool, hot tub, play ground, you name it. The sites are large and the entire campround is very clean, except for some goose droppings!! The shuttle bus will pick you up right at your site to bring you to the casino. We have had nothing but good experiences!

David.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey, this looks like a great park for next years NE Rally









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I like the idea, but I worry that it will cost me way too much if I take my bride. The thought of sending her to a casino just makes me cringe, I see the bank account just withering away, rapidly. Maybe if I just give her a roll of quarters would be good enough























On our cruise I took 3 rolls of nickels ($6) for the slot machines and won $60 in nickels, I am the lucky one but the cheap one also. She is unlucky and expensive. (which by the way, don't try taking rolls of coins through a airport these days, not worth the hassle it causes and extra searches)

We have a Native American friend who is part of the managing board for the casino who also owns the campgrounds. I will see if she has any pull that might help with a rally deal on costs, I doubt it but when I see her I will ask.

Kevin


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

That would be a great place for a rally! They have a huge pavilion next to the playground that I have seen other groups use, it would work well for the pot luck. If you get the 700 sites they are the closest to the pavilion.

If you can't control those gambling urges it can be a costly trip









David.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We really like the Villages RV park. Very clean, well kept. I didn't care too much for the Turning Stone casino though after going to Foxwoods and Mohegan Sun in Conn. Played one of the golf courses at Turning Stone.....verrrrry nice!
Does anyone know the reason behind the fact that no alcohol can be sold at any of the Turning Stone properties (i,e, casino, golf course, convenience store, etc)?


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

totally agree on place for next year's NE rally.
The large central pavilion is a beaut.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks like a new topic is going to have to be started. Kevin, this looks like your ball to run with, I will be keeping on eye on things to see how they develope, and let me know if you need a hand.

Opps, did I just step out of place nominating the hurricane plumber as the 2006 NE rally Chief planner and coordinator. Do I have a second to the motion on the floor.









Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wait a minute here, I didn't start it







Enough of that motion stuff, I had my zoning board meeting lastnight, I am done voting and such.... wiseguy you are

I did find out though, the lady we know is part of a casino in California, not the turning stone one. oopps.

I can surely help out with any planning for an event. I see that now there are a few members from the Syracuse area that may be able to provide some help also.

I'm still trying to plan trips for THIS year.

Let me know how I can help out.

Kevin


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey djd1023,

We've been to The Villages at Turning Stone a couple of times and it's our absolute favorite park we've been to in New York State. We're going back to Turning Stone in Sept. for the Carol Baldwin Breast Cancer Awareness Golf Tourn. and will happily stay at the Villages again. Nice amenities. We were impressed with their prices, their nice, big paved sites and access roads, their cleanliness and their Casino Shuttle. I'm sure you would not be disappointed.

Enjoy!

Mollyp


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mollp,

Welcome to the group!!!! action

When you go in Sept. can you let me know what sites you think are better than others. I try to do this at parks as I leave so I can avoid the bad ones. I want to hit the Villages hopefully next year.

Thanks

Glad to have you aboard.

Want to sign up for the Northeast rally in Morrisburg, ON, Thousand Islands area?

Kevin


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mollyp,

We actually ended up going there the last weekend of July.

Campground was very nice. Very clean, nice size sites, etc.

We were told that the shuttle actually came to your campsite to pick you up. So we called the number given 3 times. Each time we were told that the shuttlw would be there in a few minutes. Finally it showed up but the driver informed up that they could no longer pick up at individual sites that you had to walk to the store. We were in the last row in the back of the CG so this was quite a walk. Being the lazy bast***s we are, we decided to drive to casino the rest of the nights. Just as easy and quicker.

Still wondering does anyone know the reasoning behind no alcohol sold on any Turning Stone property....casino, golf course, conv store, etc?

What course will you be playing. We played Shanendoah. Very nive course but difficult


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

I'll second that motion,and would be glad to help out in planning. 
After get together in 1000 islands maybe some of the vets can launch the 2006 NE rally discussion thread.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

djd1023,

Yes, that shuttle not picking you up at your site was a little inconvenient, but nice that they delivered you directly back to your site.

Not sure which course we will be playing. I think Kaluhyat. They will be using both and it's shotgun, so it depends on the starting time they assign you. I've never played either one so I'm looking forward to it.

Mollyp


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Mollp,
> 
> Welcome to the group!!!! action
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Thanks for the welcome!

I'll scout around the Villages for ya.

I spoke with DH about the Rally and he seems to be interested in the rallying idea, but I don't think we wll be making the one next year, although things could change.

Wendy (mollyp)


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Northeast gathering in Morrisburg, Ontario, September 16-17-18, 2005.

Canada St. Lawrence trip LINK-Clicky here


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Campfire Squad said:


> That would be a great place for a rally! They have a huge pavilion next to the playground that I have seen other groups use, it would work well for the pot luck. If you get the 700 sites they are the closest to the pavilion.
> 
> If you can't control those gambling urges it can be a costly trip
> 
> ...


By any chance were you heading to a campground near Oneida Lake a couple (might be 3 now) weekends ago. We don't see many Outback 5th wheels on the road. We were on our way into Canastota on Friday of that weekend, and an Outback towed by a white crew cab truck was just pulling onto 13 from the Thruway. Then the following Tuesday morning, we saw it again, going onto the Thruway. Just curious...


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

photosal said:


> Campfire Squad said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a great place for a rally! They have a huge pavilion next to the playground that I have seen other groups use, it would work well for the pot luck. If you get the 700 sites they are the closest to the pavilion.
> ...


Wasn't us we were out there on the 4th of July. We did see two other Outback TTs and one 5'er while we were their. Didn't get a chance to talk to any of them.

David.


----------

